# دعوه للنقاش حول اسباب انهيار شركات المقاولات



## m ezz (19 مايو 2010)

*[font=&quot]أسباب انهيار شركات المقاولات.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]مقدمه عامه[/font]*​ [font=&quot]علي الرغم من أن نشاط المقاولات من أقدم الانشطه التي مارسها الإنسان علي وجه الأرض إلا أن معايير اداره شركات المقاولات قد تطورت كثيرا في بدايات القرن التاسع عشر وأصبح علم اداره المشاريع يحظي باهتمام شديد لما يلعبه من دور هام وحساس في نجاح العمل .[/font]​ [font=&quot]وجدير بالذكر التطرق لاستخدام الحاسب الآلي بشكل ملحوظ في علم الاداره فقد ظهرت عده برامج بهذا الشأن تتنافس جميعها في تسهيل عمليه اداره المشاريع من حيث إدخال البيانات وإخراجها بشكل ميسر علي هيئه مخططات أو جداول سهله الاستخدام والتعديل إن لزم الأمر.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وبرغم هذه الطفرة الهائلة في علم اداره المشاريع إلا انه لوحظ انهيار بعض الكيانات الخاصة بنشاط المقاولات رغم امتلاكها الإمكانات المادية والبشرية وعليه فهذا البحث يتناول هذه المشكلة من خلال دراسة عناصر اداره شركات المقاولات مع عرض لبعض المشكلات الخاصة بها وطرق تفاديها[/font]​ [font=&quot]وقد قسم البحث إلي عناصر هي في حد ذاتها تكون منظومة الاداره كالأتي:[/font]​ _[font=&quot]أولا: المالك (المستثمر أو مجموعه المستثمرين).[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]ثانيا :المدير العام(بعض المؤسسات يكون المالك هو المدير العام).[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]ثالثا:مدير المشاريع.[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]رابعا :مديرالمشروع.[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]خامسا :النظام المحاسبي.[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]سادسا :الشئون الاداريه.[/font]_​ [font=&quot]وقد زيل البحث بخاتمه والله اسأل أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان يحسن نياتنا [/font]​ [font=&quot]والله المستعان.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]أولا : المالك (المستثمر أو مجموعه المستثمرين).[/font]*​ [font=&quot]يظن البعض أن دور المالك لشركه المقاولات ينحصر فقط في ضخ الأموال وجني الأرباح فقط وان كنت لا اقلل أبدا من ضرورة توفير الأموال اللازمة للاستثمار كما لا اغبن حق المالك في الاستفادة من استثماراته والإحساس بالعائد منها ولكنني هنا أركز علي أن مهمة المالك تتعدي ذلك إلي أشياء ذات أهميه كبيره ينبغي التركيز عليه وأنا هنا أخاطب المالك ببعض الاسئله التي تتعرض لهذه المهمات:[/font]​ _[font=&quot]1_ هل تم وضع رؤية واضحة لأهداف المؤسسة؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]2_هل تم تقسيم الأهداف إلي مراحل تتناسب مع النمو التدريجي للمؤسسة؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]3_الموارد المالية المتاحة قادرة علي البدء بتحقيق الأهداف؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]4_هل تم الاستعانة بموارد بشريه (علي جميع المستويات) قادرة علي تفعيل هذه الأهداف؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]5_هل تم وضع لوائح داخليه تنظم تعاملات العاملين مع بعضهم أو مع المؤسسة والعكس؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]6_هل يتم التنسيق بصوره جيده بين الإدارات؟[/font]_​ _[font=&quot]7_هل توجد رؤية مستقبليه لتطوير مهارات العاملين للتواكب مع ظروف العمل المتغيرة؟[/font]_​ [font=&quot]قد يتبادر إلي الذهن أن معظم هذه المهام تتطلب شخصا يكون بمثابة المنفذ لها ويكون علي قدره لفهم رغبات المالك وترجمتها إلي واقع وهنا تكمن خطورة احد أهم عناصر المنظومة وهو المدير العام والذي يجب اختياره بعناية من قبل المالك بحيث يتمتع بالخبرة والامانه الكافيتين لتفعيل الرؤية الخاصة بالمالك فالمدير العام الجيد هو الذي يستطيع تفهم رؤية المالك وتوجيهها في المسار الصحيح بل وتعديلها إذا احتيج إلي ذلك ثم ترجمتها لخطط ذات أهداف واضحة وتوزيعها علي الإدارات ومراقبه تنفيذها فهذا المنصب الحساس من أهم ادوار المالك من حيث الاختيار والمتابعة.[/font]​ 

[font=&quot]*الشركات الكبيرة يكون للمالك (غالبا يكون غير ملم بنشاط المقاولات) مستشارين مهمتهم اختيار المدير العام ومتابعته.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*بعض المؤسسات الصغيرة يكون المالك هو المدير العام.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]ثانيا :المدير العام.*[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]مقدمه[/font]*[font=&quot]:[/font]​ [font=&quot]يعتبر المدير العام أحد أهم الوظائف الحساسة بمنظومة المقاولات حيث انه المسئول عن ترجمه رؤية المؤسسة وتحويلها من الشق النظري إلي الواقع الملموس وهو مسئول عن الربط بين إدارات المؤسسة المختلفة بعضها البعض من جهة ومع المالك من جهة أخري.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]وظائف المدير العام:[/font]*​ [font=&quot]1-التخطيط الجيد لتحقيق رؤية المؤسسة وتقسيمها إلي مراحل يمكن تنفيذها.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-دراسة الإمكانات المادية والبشرية دراسة جيده وتقويمها لتحقيق المراحل المخطط لها.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-اعاده صياغة الأهداف المرحلية وفقا للإمكانات المادية والبشرية.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-التنسيق بين الإدارات المختلفة ووضع أهداف مرحليه لها تتضمن الشق الزمني.[/font]​ [font=&quot]5-مراقبه أداء الإدارات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]6- محاسبه الإدارات و سرعه تقويم الأخطاء.[/font]​ [font=&quot]7- توقع المخاطر واستثمار الفرص المتاحة للارتقاء بالعمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]8- السعي لتوفير الموارد اللازمة في الوقت المناسب للعمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]9-ترشيد استخدام الموارد.[/font]​ [font=&quot]10-الصدق والمصارحة مع العاملين في تناول وضع المؤسسة وأهدافها .[/font]​ [font=&quot]11- تنميه مهارات العاملين.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]سلبيات يجب الحذر منها: [/font]*​ [font=&quot]*وضع خطط بدون دراسة وافيه لإمكانات المؤسسة وإلا ستكون هذه الخطط بمثابة أوهام.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم التقييم المستمر لأداء المؤسسة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*الاكتفاء بتوزيع ورقات العمل علي الإدارات دون متابعه جديه تنفيذها في الوقت المحدد.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*الاكتفاء بعمل نوع من العداء بين الإدارات وفتح أبواب التزلف وتصيد الأخطاء بين العاملين بحيث يصبح الشغل الشاغل كشف الخطأ دون معرفه مسبباته والعمل علي تلافيها .[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم دراسة السوق ومتطلباته وتنويع الانشطه.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*الاكتفاء بعائدات المشاريع دون وجود ركائز ماليه ثابتة للاستخدام في أوقات التعثر أو تأخر المستحقات .[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم ترتيب الأولويات مما يترتب عليه التوزيع الجيد للموارد.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*إتباع سياسة احتكار القرارات وعدم المصارحة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*التهرب من المسئولية والاعتماد علي لوم الآخرين.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم وجود خطه لتنميه قدرات المؤسسة والعاملين.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وللأسف نجد بعض المديرين ليس لهم هم إلا متابعه تقارير دون التحقق من واقعيتها وإعطاء الآذان لكل موسوس علي الرغم من أن ذلك يفقد المصداقية ويفتح الباب للمتسلقين مما يظهر المؤسسة بمظهر سئ حتى أمام الجهات التي تتعامل معها .[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]*بعض المؤسسات يكون المالك هو المدير العام.[/font]​ 

*[font=&quot]ثالثا :مدير المشاريع.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]مقدمه:[/font]*​ [font=&quot]إن مهمة مدير المشاريع في أي مؤسسه تشتمل علي عده جوانب تمثل اداره وضبط المشاريع:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-التحكم في المدة الزمنية للمشاريع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-التحكم في التكاليف.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-التحكم في الجودة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وللقيام بهذه الانشطه نجد أن مدير المشاريع يحتاج إلي عده وحدات إداريه متكاملة ومتجانسة للقيام بهذا العمل وهي:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-مديري المشاريع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-المكتب الفني.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-محاسبه المشاريع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-المشتريات و المخازن.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وعلي عكس الاعتقاد السائد بانفصال المحاسبة عن مهام مدير المشاريع فان النظام الناجح هو الذي يعتمد علي مراقبه المحاسبة المالية للمشاريع من قبل مدير المشاريع لأنه القادر علي تمييز ومقارنه الكميات المنفذة بالمواد المستهلكة.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]وظائف مدير المشاريع:[/font]*​ [font=&quot]لتحديد مهام مدير المشاريع يجب أولا تحديد مهام الإدارات التابعة له حيث أن مهمته هي التنسيق بين هذه الإدارات ومراقبه أدائها والتدخل لمعالجه أي قصور يطرأ علي العمل وإعداد التقارير الاجماليه ومناقشتها مع المدير العام للوصول إلي الكفاءة المطلوبة للعمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot](1)مديري المشاريع:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-دراسة العقد والمواصفات العامة والشروط الخاصة بالمشروع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2- مراجعه الكميات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-إعداد الطرق المناسبة للتنفيذ.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-تجهيز قوائم المواد بما يتناسب مع الجدول الزمني.[/font]​ [font=&quot]5-الإشراف علي تنفيذ البنود وضبط الجودة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]6-الحصر الدوري للكميات المنفذة وتقديمها للمكتب الفني لإعداد المستخلصات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]7-التنسيق بين مطالبات المالك والاستشاري من جهة وحدود ومواصفات العمل من جهة أخري.[/font]​ [font=&quot]8-مراقبه المواد الداخلة للمشروع والتحكم فيها وجوده تخزينها.[/font]​ [font=&quot]9-التنسيق بين المهندسين (الكهرباء-الميكانيكا-المعماري-الإنشائي).[/font]​ [font=&quot]10-إعداد التقارير الواقعية لسير العمل ومعدلات الإنتاج ومراقبه المواد.[/font]​ [font=&quot]11-إبلاغ مدير المشاريع بالمشاكل ووضع توجيهاته محل التنفيذ.[/font]​ [font=&quot](2)المكتب الفني:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-دراسة المواصفات والكميات للمشاريع المطلوب تسعيرها.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-إعداد المخططات التنفيذية للمشاريع ومخططات المنفذ فعليا.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-وضع الجداول الزمنية وتعديلها باستمرار.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-عمل المستخلصات وذلك بعد استلام الكميات المنفذة من مدير المشروع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]5- التقييم المستمر للمشاريع لتحديد نسب الانجاز.[/font]​ [font=&quot]6-صياغة التقارير النهائية لكل مشروع في نهايته أو خلال مراحل تنفيذه.[/font]​ [font=&quot](3)محاسبه المشاريع:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-تسجيل المصروفات بطريقه جيده تسمح للمهندس بمراقبه تكاليف كل بند علي حده.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-متابعه مستحقات مقاولي الباطن.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-إعداد القوائم والسندات المالية.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-حسابات الأرباح والخسائر.[/font]​ [font=&quot]5-عمل ميزانيه دقيقه مع مراعاة نسب الانجاز في المشاريع ذات المدد الطويلة(أكثر من سنه).[/font]​ [font=&quot]6-متابعه صرف المستحقات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]7-قوائم الرواتب (الرواتب الاساسيه – الساعات الاضافيه ).[/font]​ [font=&quot](4)المشتريات والمخازن:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-تجهيز عروض الاسعارللمواد المطلوبة للمشروع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-تأمين المواد المطلوبة في الوقت المناسب طبقا للجدول الزمني.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-متابعه استلام المواد ونقلها للمواقع أو المخازن وتشوينها بطريقه صحيحة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-عمل قوائم للمواد الموجودة بالمخازن تشمل كميتها وتاريخ تخزينها.[/font]​ [font=&quot]5-مراقبه الصادر والوارد للمخازن.[/font]​ [font=&quot]6-تحديث قوائم الأسعار والبحث عن البدائل الجيدة بالتنسيق مع المهندسين.[/font]​ [font=&quot]إن مهمة التنسيق بين هذه الإدارات تتطلب المرونة الكافية لتحديد الأولويات ومن ثم توزيع الموارد وتوجيه الإدارات لإتباع السياسة العامة للمؤسسة بما يحقق أهدافها بحيث يكون كل فرد فاعلا في مكانه قادرا علي التعاون لتحقيق المصلحة العامة للعمل فوضوح رؤية مدير المشاريع تحقق التوازن الكامل بين هذه المهام.[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]*بعض المشروعات الصغيرة يقوم المهندس بهذه الأعمال مجتمعه.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*المخازن قد تكون مخزن صغير بالموقع وهذا لايمنع من الرقابة عليها.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]رابعا : مدير المشروع. [/font]*​ [font=&quot]حين الحديث عن مدير المشاريع تم التنويه علي وظائف مدير المشروع كأحد الركائز التي يعتمد عليها مدير المشاريع ولكننا هنا سنعرض بعض السلبيات للحذر منها:[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم الجدية وإعطاء الاهميه للعمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*التفكير السلبي تجاه الاداره بدلا من التوجيه والنصح.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم الوضوح في إبداء الآراء .[/font]​ [font=&quot]*غبن العمال والمشرفين (في بعض الأحيان الزملاء المهندسين) حقوقهم وعدم تقدير جهودهم.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم المصارحة في توصيف المشكلات والمطالبات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*الركون للسلبية والإحباط في مواجهه الظروف السيئة التي قد تصاحب العمل(التمويل – الاداره).[/font]​ [font=&quot]*إهمال تهيئه بيئة العمل المناسبة والظروف المعيشية للعمالة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*التقديرات الجزافية لطاقم العمل دون توحيد معايير المفاضلات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*تحميل الآخرين مسؤليه الأخطاء والاستئثار بالنجاحات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*عدم تقدير الإمكانات الفردية لكل فرد في قدرته علي انجاز بعض المهام(بما في ذلك نفسه).[/font]​ [font=&quot]*إهمال التخطيط الجيد وترتيب أولويات العمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*قله التنسيق وفقدان التواصل مع فريق العمل من جهة والاداره من جهة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*تصدير الخلافات واشاعه جو الإحباط والسخط بدلا من عمل مواقف للإصلاح.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وعموما فعلي أي فرد أن يتقي الله في عمله ويضع عين اعتباره رقابه الله عز وجل والعدل بين المرؤوسين حتى لا يكون غاشا لرعيته .[/font]​ *[font=&quot]خامسا : النظام المحاسبي .[/font]*​ [font=&quot]تعرضنا سابقا لوظائف محاسبه المشاريع وهي جزء من النظام المحاسبي العام ولكن يضاف هنا بعض المهام التالية:[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-عمل الميزانية العامة .[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-تدقيق ومراجعه حسابات المشاريع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]3- مراقبه التكاليف الاداريه(النثريات) ودقه تحميلها علي المشاريع .[/font]​ [font=&quot]4- دراسات الأرباح والخسائر .[/font]​ [font=&quot]5-مراقبه الاستهلاك والتقييم الدوري لذلك.[/font]​ *[font=&quot]سادسا : الشئون الاداريه.[/font]*​ _[font=&quot]مقدمه:[/font]_​ [font=&quot]تعد الشئون الاداريه اداره مسانده في أي نشاط وهي تتضمن داخلها بعض المهام الرئيسية مثل :[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-شئون الموظفين.[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-الشئون الاداريه.[/font]​ *[font=&quot](1)شئون الموظفين:[/font]*​ [font=&quot]1-إعداد وتحديث عقود الموظفين .[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-متابعه التزامات المؤسسة مع الموظفين (الإجازات – التامين الصحي – إصابات العمل – الحقوق – توقيع المكافآت أو الجزاءات – البدلات – إنهاء الخدمة – الخ ).[/font]​ *[font=&quot](2) الشئون الاداريه:[/font]*​ [font=&quot]* إنهاء المعاملات الحكومية الخاصة بالمؤسسة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*المتعلقات الاداريه التي تطرأ علي العمل(الغرامات – التراخيص – التصاريح – الخ).[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]* بعض المؤسسات يكون المحاسبة والشئون الاداريه اداره واحده.[/font]​ [font=&quot]الخاتمة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]إن العمل المؤسسي يتطلب تكاملا في الأداء بين فرق العمل ولا يتصور علي الاطلاق ان تنجح المؤسسات التي يغيب عنها الفكر التنظيمي الجيد وختاما نستعرض بعض النقاط العامه لتكون ميزانا لقوه او ضعف المؤسسات:[/font]​ [font=&quot]*النظام العام:[/font]​ [font=&quot]يتمثل في تنظيم العلاقات بين الافراد العاملين والمؤسسه وكذلك تعاملات المؤسسه الخارجيه (العملاء - المؤسسات الاخري) بحيث يكون النظام مصاغا بطريقه صحيحه يفهمها كل فرد لا مجال فيها للبس او التمييع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]اذا لم يكن كل فرد ملما بحقوقه وواجباته متحليا بالالتزام بها دون اللجوء للتزلف والمحسوبيه فان ذلك يؤدي لانهيار اصغر وحده بنائيه بالمؤسسه (الفرد) وبالتالي تتابع مثل ذلك علي العمل ككل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]ان الشعور الذي يتولد نتيجه الاحساس بتمييع الانظمه كفيل باشاعه جو الانانيه والهدم وتغليب المصالح الشخصيه والطمع المتبادل بين الفرد والمؤسسه وبالتالي التقصير علي جميع المستويات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*التطوير :[/font]​ [font=&quot]ان فكره التطوير المتعلق بالمكاسب فقط دون النظر لتطوير اوضاع العاملين واشراكهم في المكاسب المتوقعه (ماديه – معنويه) او تحسين ادوات المؤسسه علي الاقل وتطوير فرق العمل لا يحقق اي جدوي وكذلك عدم دراسه الاوضاع دراسه جيده والانفتاح الغير مدروس يؤدي لنتائج عكسيه خطيره.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*الاخطاء المعلبه :[/font]​ [font=&quot]ان سياسه تعليب الاخطاء وتخزينها والتغاضي عن المميزات لا تنتج حلولا ايجابيه انما تؤدي لحفائظ مليئه بالفكر السلبي اما اتباع التقويم الايجابي المسئول وتوحيد ميزان التقويم بين الافراد ومناقشه الفرد المباشره مع اقتراح الحلول البديله باحترام وشفافيه يشعر الفرد باهميته كما يحثه علي ضروره التطوير الذاتي لامكاناته.[/font]​ [font=&quot]*اخلاقيات العمل :[/font]​ [font=&quot]الالتزام باخلاقيات العمل والزماله وتجنب الانانيه يوحد الجميع ويوفر بيئه عمل انتاجيه اما الكذب والمراوغات لا تؤدي الا للفشل والانهيارات .[/font]​ [font=&quot]المصارحه مع الذات ومع الاخرين تسير بالجميع لكل خير كما في الحديث الشريف(ايكون المؤمن كذابا ؟ قال صلي الله عليه وسلم "لا").[/font]​ [font=&quot]التزام المعايير الشرعيه الاسلاميه في المعاملات جميعها(الماليه – الشخصيه ) بمثابه البركه في العمل والتي تنتزع اذا فسدت التعاملات وانهارت الاخلاقيات.[/font]​ [font=&quot]واخيرا فلا يسعني الا ان اسأل الله تبارك وتعالي الصدق في القول والعمل وان يكون ما كتبت تذكيرا لي ولاخواني ونداء صادقا للحذر من المثالب وتعاونا علي الخير[/font]​ [font=&quot]والله المستعان,[/font]​ [font=&quot]محمد عزالدين محمد السباعي[/font]​ [font=&quot]مهندس مدني[/font]​


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (26 مايو 2010)

هناك عدة اسباب لتراجع شركات المقاولات وخاصة فى مصر وتتلخص بعضها فيا يلى 
اولا - الدولة 1- عدم وجود استقرار فى اسعار المواد واحتكار المواد مما يجعل كل محتكر يبيع بالسعر على مزاجة دون اى رقابة مما يعرض الشركات للخسائر 
3- عدم وجود شفافية فى الدولة وخطط مستقبلية للمشاريع 
3- لجوء الدولة الى الافراط فى اوامر التكليف لشركات قطاع الاعمال العام على سبيل المثال جميع محطات وشبكات الصرف الصحى بالجمهورية مسندة باوامر تكليف اضف الى ذلك الطرق والكبارى بدون تحديد اسعار ومدة زمنية وتمويل ( اشتغل على ماتفرج ) وهذ ادى الى غياب التنافسية - عدم تطوير هذة الشركات - خسائر الدولة بالمليارات - وهذ امعارض تماما لفكر الخصخصة والسوق الحر 
4- اوار التكليف ادت الى قتل الشركات الخاصة والقضاء عليها وذيادة الديون والفوائد البنكية على
5- عدم تحديد وتوفي تمويل للمشاريع الشركات ونظام اشتغل على ماتفرج 

ثانيا دور الشركات 
1- التقدم بشكاوى الى رئيس الوزراء واتحاد المقاولين وعدم اصدار اى اوامر مباشرة لشركات القطاع العام والمطالبة بالعطاءات والشفافية فيها 
2- لابد من قيام الشركات بتطوير المنظومة الداخلية للشركة 
3- وضع نظم وسياسات وهياكل داخل هذة الشركات 
4- رفع كفاءة العاملين فى هذة الشركات وتدريبهم واعطاء دورات لهم بصفة مستمرة وللاسف هذا مهمل فى كل الشركات


----------

